# Free E-books: September 2009



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. For the August 2009 free book thread, see here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12101.msg231868.html#msg231868

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

*buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

To kick off September right, here is a freebie! Enjoy! 











THANKS Ann, for adding the Kindle Link, can someone give a crash course on LinkMaker version 1.0? I can't seem to get it to work.

Book Description
Kendall's managed to wrangle her grandmother's house-free and clear-except for the rules. No male roommates. But that's ok, with the right ad she'll pull in some girls, their rent and if she's lucky, she won't have to go to work any time soon.

For their part, Anna, Lelani, and Megan all have their reasons for wanting to move in: Anna has got to get out from under her overprotective parents; Lelani can't take another day in her aunt's tiny crackerbox house overflowing with toddlers and Megan needs a place free of her current roommate from Hades. Though they come with assorted extra baggage filled with broken hearts and dreams, they will discover they also have a vast array of hidden strengths.

As they struggle to become the women they want to be, they'll find new hope and maybe even Kendall will learn a thing or two about life, love and the true meaning of friendship.

_edit: Link is now for Kindle version_


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FBFO8C/

Perdido Street Station (Kindle Edition)
by China Mieville


----------



## gurkie (Aug 4, 2009)

Full moon rising











From the Amazon Kindle Forums.

_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't get the Link maker to work for me nor have I figured the Macbook enough to copy and paste.

But Legacy: AmazonEncore by Cayla Kluver is also free.











_--- created Kindle ebook link
FYI-- command+C is copy, command+V is paste... If you want to "right-click" hold down the option key while clicking your trackpad_


----------



## CherylH (Dec 20, 2008)

Found another one.

http://www.amazon.com/Changelings-Book-One-Twins-Petaybee/dp/B000FCKKSK/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1251848504&sr=1-10

Changelings: Book One of The Twins of Petaybee (Kindle Edition)
Elizabeth Ann Scarborough and Anne Mccaffrey


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

CherylH said:


> Found another one.
> Changelings: Book One of The Twins of Petaybee (Kindle Edition)
> Elizabeth Ann Scarborough and Anne Mccaffrey
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Changelings-Book-One-Twins-Petaybee/dp/B000FCKKSK/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1251848504&sr=1-10


FYI...there was an earlier Petaybee trilogy that started with Powers that Be. You could probably start with this trilogy, but you might be missing something....
http://www.amazon.com/Powers-That-Be/dp/B000FBJAJ6/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Shopping for Time: How to Do It All and Not Be Overwhelmed (Kindle Edition)
by Carolyn Mahaney

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00283PQDS/


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

You can download many of the free books offered by Random house here - DRM-free and, presumably, TTS-capable after conversion


----------



## MoonOtter (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting: 

Changelings: Book One of The Twins of Petaybee (Kindle Edition)
Elizabeth Ann Scarborough and Anne Mccaffrey

We were discussing the original trilogy YESTERDAY and wondering if there were any more - what serendipity!  September is looking like a good month already!  I'm new to this forum and so excited to have found it - been using the "hard routes" like best seller, narrowing down categories, etc., on the Kindle site.  this is much easier and lots more fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Moonotter, welcome to Kindleboards and congratulations on your first post! Be sure to go over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!



drenee said:


> KK, could you perhaps post a link. The list I get does not have any freebies, and the books that are listed are not so great.
> Thank you,
> deb


Sorry, I'm not KK  but here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/

(OR go to the Kindle Store, click on Kindle Books from the top menu, and in the left side menu, pick Kindle Bestsellers.)

7 of the 10 ten currently are free books. 

Betsy


----------



## Mary53 (Sep 5, 2009)

Joseph Finder's thriller, _Paranoia,_ is advertised at the bottom left-hand side of this Amazon page as being free until September 18th.

Page link:
http://www.amazon.com/Great-Deals-Kindle/b/ref=amb_link_84182011_12?ie=UTF8&node=1268197011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=left-1&pf_rd_r=0JNHV18W527FTKXDGDB8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=489668871&pf_rd_i=1286228011

But when you click it and go to the book's actual page in order to download it, it is priced at $9.99. I've never run into this.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002EWUKPW?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002EWUKPW

Also, I am trying the Link-Maker feature for the first time, so if it doesn't work because I've not done it right, I'm sorry! Will try again!

Any suggestions on the _Paranoia_ book? I'd sure like to download it free of charge.

Thanks!

Mary


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

10 Books for FREE!!! That's right 10 Books for free - Romance novellas

*FROM THE SITE*
To celebrate the first anniversary of Mills & Boon's eBook programme we are making one book from each of our Series available for FREE.
There are 10 titles available to download, read & share for free - a total value of over £35!

This is a series of 10 free books available for download - appears to be romance novellas. Look for the below symbol when you download. This gives you the ebook in MobiPocket format with a .prc extension which is readable on the Kindle. I downloaded 8 out of the 10 available and all are readable and the formatting looks good.









Don't know how long these will be available so if interested - check them out! Happy Kindling and here is the link:
http://www.everyonesreading.com/


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Free download of Ted Dekker's _Black_ from the Dekker website! 

http://teddekker.com/green/m/downloadblack.php

It asks for your name and email and what format you want (and Kindle is a choice!) and then sends the link to your email. I just did this and transferred it to my Kindle via USB (first time -- I've only had my Kindle a week!) and it seems to have worked great!  I didn't need to do any sort of conversion.

I apologize if this has been posted before -- I did a search and could not find any mention of it, but obviously I'm new.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Free Agatha Christie audiobook download on this page (I hope it works)

http://www.audiofilemagazine.com/epicks/0909_landingpage.html


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

These books are not for everyone but still my duty to report out on Freebies. Books on the Knob is reporting three free books from Samhain Publishing. *Caution*: these books contain explicit sex and violence but wanted to post for anyone interested. Here is the link to Samhain Publishing where you can download the books for free.

Look for the link that says: Mobipocket/Kindle

/http://www.samhainpublishing.com/blog2009


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin (Kindle Edition)









Fairy Tales Every Child Should Know (Kindle Edition)









Betsy


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

PinkKindle said:


> Free download of Ted Dekker's _Black_ from the Dekker website!
> 
> http://teddekker.com/green/m/downloadblack.php
> 
> ...


Just wanted to note that this offer has expired.


----------



## gurkie (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.jakonrath.com/freebies.htm#list

Includes some free books such as List, Disturb, and Origin. I am not sure whether everyone has these but they were mentioned as good free reads in the discussion on best free ebooks so I downloaded them. I believe his book Serial is still available from Amazon for free.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure if anyone has posted this before. I found this after randomly looking at one of the books by author Zoe Whitten. In the listing, she says she has them for free on her website.

http://www.zoewhitten.com/content/books.html

They seem to be horror stories. I haven't read any of them yet, so I'm not sure.

Comes in a wide variety of formats, including PRC (Kindle), of course.

If you'd prefer to pay though, she has links for that too. 

Edit: She has more stuff here too: http://www.zoewhitten.com/content/stories.html


----------



## khintul (Aug 9, 2009)

Wanted to let you all know - I just finished reading this book, really enjoyed it. It's a kind of a "Twilight Zone" story.

Got it free from the author's site: http://www.sitelane.com/ebooks/soulview/ He has several others there that are also free to download, and after this pleasant experience I'm going to try some of the others. The only thing that's a detraction in the book was a small formatting issue of words sometimes having missing letters. Spell check would have found these. There were a few instances of words that were correctly spelled but incorrectly used (you're instead of your, etc)

These issues were certainly not enough to spoil the enjoyment of a good read that was free!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

John Lutz Urge To Kill Kindle Edition


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I was just looking at a different book by an author that I am reading right now (The Missing, and I'm enjoying it a lot), and was pleased to find out right now that is is FREE. 

It is a horror novel....


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

While I was snagging The Keeper (thanks!!), I saw another free book that I didn't have











For A Killer, Once Is Never Enough
Homicide detective Frank Quinn can-t stay retired when a new breed of murdering madman is on the prowl. In a city terrorized by bloody brutality, Quinn and his team hunt a psychopath who lures beautiful women into a night of unbridled passion, then wakes them to a vicious, drawn-out death. Stumbling over a trail of horribly defiled bodies, Quinn can-t seem to catch up to the killer-because the killer is about to catch up to him-

-Lutz is in rare form.--The New York Times Book Review on Chill of Night

-Gritty-Surprising-. Enthralling.--Publishers Weekly on In For the Kill

-A dazzling tour de force.--St. Louis Post Dispatch on Chill of Night

-Lutz knows how to make you shiver.- -Harlan Coben

ETA: Sorry, Crebel beat me to it, but maybe the pretty link will get your attention.. sigh.. thought I had actually found a new one.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Holidaze by L. Divine [Contemporary Romance]


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Enjoy! 

*Product Description*
In nineteenth-century Boston, a young doctor on the run from the law falls in with a British confidence artist. Together-and with dire consequences-they bring back to the light something meant to be forgotten. A world away in London, an absent father, haunted by the voice of a banished angel, presents his daughter with an impossible friend-a clockwork ballerina.

For two centuries, a bullet-removal specialist has wielded instruments of angel bone in service to a forgotten power . . . and now he vows to find someone else to shoulder the burden, someone with a conscience of their own, a strong mind, and a broken will. For a hundred years he has searched for the perfect contender, and now he has found two: a brother and a sister. Walter and Hope. Either will do.

Last night something stepped from little Walter's closet and he never woke up. Now he travels the dark road between worlds, no longer entirely boy nor wholly beast, but with one goal in mind: to prevent his sister from suffering the same fate as he. Only the creature he has become can save Hope. But is it too late to save himself


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ted Dekker's offer has expired.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hopefully this isn't a repeat.. don't see it mentioned this month and went back a fews archives in August..











_Note from Betsy: Thanks, Seamonkey. Note to others, the Amazon page warns of


Spoiler



"Hot, Explicit Sex"


_


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Free - The Mark by Jason Pinter









_--added image link. Betsy_


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Just want to let everyone know that according to Jason Pinter's website blog that his book, The Mark, is only free this week. So get it while you can!

http://www.jasonpinter.com/content/index.asp


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Free.. appears to be first in a series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This topic is now closed.

For the Free Books October 2009, click here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14213.msg271314.html#msg271314

Betsy


----------

